# Crock Pot Cannabutter Recipe



## tenn1234 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can someone give me a good, DETAILED, recipe for making cannabutter in a crock pot?


----------



## potroast (Jan 22, 2007)

That's the way that I make it, with a lot of DETAILS. Do a search for "Black Out Bud Butter." by Jay Cavanaugh, and if it's not detailed enough then we'll dissect the instructions even more.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 23, 2007)

thas alot of bud pot to make butter. is this a recipe for an MM pateint with a high tolerence?


----------



## Wigmo (Jan 23, 2007)

Mmmmmmm 9 ounces into 6 cups of butter!! Dammn


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah wigmo I am thinking the same thing. there is something called alsolute saturation, I believe this is what it is called, where an object can only absorb so much. I bet if he cut back on the bud, he would get the same desired effect.


----------



## potroast (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, 6 cups of butter is a pretty large batch, I've never made that much at a time. And I don't use just bud, I use mostly leaf. But the rest of the details are there for you. I powder the leaf, then weigh it out for a recipe. A little added bud is just sweetener.


----------



## battosai (Jan 24, 2007)

heres an account of my first time making canna butter.

i put a bunch of kief and chopped trim into a pan i melted butter in. lots of kief and trim too. i let it all simmer in the butter for at least 10-15 minutes.

it turned deep browngreen. i strained the leaves out and put all the butter in a widemouth canning jar and put it in the fridge. i came back later after it cooled and my fricken butter was only slightly darker. on the bottom was like an inch of hash. on the top was like an inch of hash. that sucked. so i put it all back into the pan and melted it again. this time, when i put it in the jar and back in the fridge, i took it out every couple minutes and shook it up until it started to solidify. then all the hash that couldnt just be absorbed by the butter was suspended evenly throughout instead of being forced to sink or rise. btw, the butter was the best cannabutter i ever had. first batch! i hope this helps.


----------

